# What adhesive to use to add pavers to steps?



## tripower

I have completed adding pavers to my patio. The pavers are on a concrete base and there are a couple of concrete steps that I would like to cover as well.

Obviously I cannot use sand, I need to physically attach the pavers to the concrete steps. What adhesive would be good for this?


----------



## TRUEPRO

If you must, use a MASONRY HIGH STRENGTH ADHESIVE to attach the bricks. Then, be sure to use polymeric sand to fill any and all joins. this sand will harden and lock everything in together. The adhesive would be the alternative to mortar.

This could work for the now but i CANNOT guarantee this method will last. Moisture will find a way and cause havoc. Especially brick steps which are the most susceptible to water damage ie; spalling, deteriorated joints etc

I would use mortar but the way i described is very doable. The one thing i would say is make the joint between the pavers big enough to get enough polymeric sand in there to be strong enough to keep the water out ( 1/4" )

GL


----------



## dmennenoh

I think any good construction adhesive rated for concrete/masonry would be fine. Here's a Loctite one made for landscape block:

http://bit.ly/LZOlY6

I just finished a retaining wall project and used this Loctite adhesive for all the caps, and stairs - It's great adhesive - super strong:

http://bit.ly/KXQKnY

Hope that helps.


----------

